

Javascript news for this week. Best IDEs for Javascript development - hugohabel
http://www.js-monkey.com/archive/javascript-newsletter-4.html

======
lightblade
Somehow...it makes me more want to stick with Vim.

~~~
pinchyfingers
I'm with you, except I'm sticking with Emacs ;-)

------
CJefferson
Has anyone found a pleasant way of doing off-line development of Javascript on
the iPad?

I'd quite like to play with it on the train to and from work, but don't get
internet. This might simply be a bad idea.

~~~
lightblade
Well..I don't know about iPad. But there's an App on the Android market called
Terminal IDE that lets you do programming using Vim right inside your device.
It even come bundled with Android SDK.

"Yo dawg, I heard you like to program Android. So I put an IDE in your Android
so you can program Android while you're using Android!"

------
Tyrant505
index page not found.

~~~
hugohabel
Fixed. Thank you :)

------
publicus
Visual Studio is by far the best IDE for Javascript, it actually runs the code
in a VM and then use the info to offer autocomplete

~~~
afsina
Jetbrains editors probably sweep the floor with VS or any other IDE developed.
[http://www.jetbrains.com/editors/javascript_editor.jsp?ide=w...](http://www.jetbrains.com/editors/javascript_editor.jsp?ide=webstorm)

~~~
khyryk
I'd say Netbeans is a comparable free option. VS isn't generally known for its
JavaScript capabilities.

~~~
hugohabel
The problem I see with NetBeans is that it consumes a lot of resources. There
are better & lighter options.

~~~
khyryk
While I don't have Webstorm, IntelliJ IDEA Community Edition consumes 250,000
kb with an empty project open while Netbeans consumes a bit under 400,000 kb,
both without any sort of tweaking -- that's not that great of a difference to
me. Vim, for instance, would be light.

